# Anyone in Benidorm ??



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi.. Anyone currently in Benidorm ??
If so whats the situation with pitches on campsites, busy / quiet ??

Were leaving on Saturday 13th via Dover Calais and plan to be in Benidorm for 2nd March.. Hopefully for a 2 week stay.
Got nothing booked and thought I may try Villasol near the market (got family staying in hotel nearby) Any comments..

Cheers...


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Hi, I got back today!

We stay on La Torretta and that was/is about 70% full.
El Raco has better occupation, I'd guess 85%.
Villasol similar to La Torretta at about 70%

You'll have no problem finding a sunny pitch.

Weather was dire through January but last 10 days or so have been reasonable to good. Town is on its knees with recession. All the big hotels now doing "all inclusive" is killing the bars, but otherwise still the best place to be in the winter.

Have a good trip,


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

averhamdave said:


> Hi, I got back today!
> 
> We stay on La Torretta and that was/is about 70% full.
> El Raco has better occupation, I'd guess 85%.
> ...


Thanks, Yes i've been watchin the weather forcast  and the euro rate wont help with the cost of pitch fees BUT... WHO CARES I'M GOING ANYWAY..


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

By buying ahead you'll get a better euro rate. In Dec I got 1.1325 wen the general rate was 1.08 but that's a bit late now. Down in Benidorm you'll get about 1.12.

Pitch fees for 30+ days are approx 13/night on Torretta and 15/night on Villasol and Raco.

For 14+ nights, I think Torretta was about 17 and the other two about 23.

Over 30 per night of course for shorter stays


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Oh, and if you've got a dog you can't go on Villasol


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

*albir*

hi tonka,
forget benidorm go to cap blanc in ALBIR !,just 5 miles north of benidorm in a small bay which stretches to CALPI. the site is excellent and next to the beach.the place has everything you want within a 5 min.walk.the bus service is every 15mins to benidorm if you want to visit holiday hell ! ! we had amonth there on the site in november there is a mix of most nationality`s and we will be back later this year.
have a safe trip.

dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I agree, it is a much better place to be, only wish we were there now.   

cabby


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: albir*



digbywolf said:


> hi tonka,
> forget benidorm go to cap blanc in ALBIR !,just 5 miles north of benidorm in a small bay which stretches to CALPI. the site is excellent and next to the beach.the place has everything you want within a 5 min.walk.the bus service is every 15mins to benidorm if you want to visit holiday hell ! ! we had amonth there on the site in november there is a mix of most nationality`s and we will be back later this year.
> have a safe trip.
> 
> dave


Dave, I know it well but were aiming for downtown Benidorm for a reason.. My mother is with us for a week before flying back from Alicante, plus she can hire a mobility scooter cheap there. Then my wife and mom want a "fix" of Bingo and late night clubs..  
We'll do all the pretty stuff on the way back.. Thanks anyway..
steve


----------

